# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  energy saving

## murdock

i was watching people at the house and garden show being drawn in by what seemed to be amazing...BIG SAVINGS...there is a flow meter connected to 2 shower heads to prove that you will SAVE MONEY :Slap: ...you dont need to buy an expensive energy saving shower head...think about it if you try force water through a 1 mm hole only X amount will come out...if you increase the hole size to 5 mm then a whole lot more will come in other words the flow rate will be higher.

you can buy these shower heads from your local hardware you just need to ask for the one that stings the cr*p out of you while trying to shower...ie the one with the small holes.

it looks like we gone from generator crazy to energy saving crazy...just think a little before you rush out and spend money...and switch things like lights off when you are not using them...energy saving is a life style.

----------

IanF (06-Jul-09)

----------


## Marq

Did they have these guys there that have the automated electricity saving devices? The ones that apparently are wired into your db and monitor and regulate and save you bucks.

I have been phoned a few times by guys selling me this this fantastic device that will save me at least 10% on my electrical bill every month, even maybe up to 30%. 

I do not know if this 'device', 'software' or whatever it is, is any good but the question that has not been answered is......Why do I have to spend close to R700 a month (thats the price for my three phase) for a device that I cannot own, to save R200 on my electricity bill?  :Shoot:

----------


## Dave A

> Why do I have to spend close to R700 a month (thats the price for my three phase) for a device that I cannot own, to save R200 on my electricity bill?


Because you're supposed to be a sucker good citizen saving electricity regardless of the cost  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Accountants - always asking the awkward maths questions  :Slap:

----------


## tec0

I donât think people understand what energy is. Energy is generated when you burn stuff like wood, gas, or cow-fart. Energy can also be generated trough radiation.  Now radiation can be nuclear or sunbeams. Fact is something is converting this energy to electric energy that makes stuff like your computer work. 

Now for you to say âOk I am using a gas heater I am saving energyâ Is a load of BS.â Because you are using two forms of energy instead of just a single form AKA power. Now why do we need power? Well we need it to stay warm, keep our food cold, and run our computers, markets and industry.

So can we do away with power? The answer is: NO âyou can minimise the use of power but you cannot eliminate it unless you like bashing your dinner over the head with club.â So is digging for coal the best way to generate power? NO it is not the best way to generate power but someone is getting rich out of doing it so it needs to be done! 

So unless you install a ColdFusion reactor in your home next to your fish-tank I would say there is no way you can save anything because by not using one-thing you will probably use something else. So! sorry you are not saving the known word from global warming by using your gas stove...     

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dave A

Sort of related - apparently we're using fuel faster than the SA refinery capacity at the moment...

Now if that's what is happening in a recession, what's going to be the deal when the economy recovers?

----------


## tec0

I was thinking about the same thing. The fact is it seems that none of our companies have any foresight. What ever happened with âplanning for the future?â Unlike other countries we donât have âworkingâ public transport system at all. So if better times dawn on South Africanâs itâs going to be short-lived. 

So South Africanâs can look forward to square one a gain  :Slap:

----------


## Marq

Good questions - My question this morning when I heard this was what else has not been maintained, not upgraded, not planned for. 

This is just negligence at its worst. At some stage this Government has to account for its spending spree on BS while it lets Rome burn. I hope that stage is not when they realise that the golden goose has been burnt to a cinder.

This is depressing, I feel like running away.........no there must be positive to this....hang on....no no aaarggggggggggggggggggggggggggg.

----------


## Dave A

Although government should be held accountable for such a strategic lapse, the thought of manipulated scarcity ran through my mind too. After all, these refineries are owned by companies, not the state.

----------


## tec0

Planning is everything if you donât have money. Fact is electricity, communications and fuel are under government control via directly or indirectly. We have little joy with these systems. Then one can continue and say that our government owned health systems and transport systems are also a bit dusty.

The question is: How bad must things get before they realize that we might have a bit of a problem? 

Now that on its own is scary thought.  :Frown:

----------


## SilverNodashi

Isn't it ironic how people will waste energy (in the form of pertol / diesel in their vechiles, batteries, electricity, etc) in trying to "save electricity"? Instead of using Eskom (who by the way also burns fuel, making fuel) one would drive to the shop and by a gas bottle, or petrol for their generators. Where's the logic behind that?


why not get a wind / solar generator instead?

----------


## murdock

"MONEY" the cost to buy solar power equipment and wind generators...and the other problem is where in durban would you get enough wind speed to power your house or even part of it for that matter...i have been looking into cost effective ways to power up homes and i am yet to find a way to do this...as i have heard people mention our biggest problem facing us in the future is not going to be fuel...its gona be "fresh drinkable water"

----------

